# QSI TITAN Sound Files



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Calling Loco Lee / Greg, any update on when the galloping goose sound will be re done to suit the new QSI TITAN Magnum??? I 've got a growing list of geese and NO sounds








The Titan has now been released for a while now.

Any update would be nice.

I don't want to have to buy the competitors Sound/Decoder.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, they never had a goose recording, so it's not being re-done, it will have to be done the first time. 

It's not high on the priority list, getting new, high resolution recordings of the EMD and Alco locos has been a priority. 

But I've been bugging them for a goose for a while. Seems there ARE some recordings somewhere. 

I'll see what pressure I can bring to bear, you're not the only person asking about this. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks, I hope it's sooner rather than later. Otherwise I'll have sell a few Titan decoders and buy the other brand that does have the geese sounds. Not my number 1 choice.


----------

